# Too hot for comfort



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I live just south of Toledo and the heat this year is unbearable. My thermometer is in the shade and is currently reading 43 so I feel that I must look for a house north of Madrid where the temperature may be cooler, any suggestions please.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Trubrit said:


> I live just south of Toledo and the heat this year is unbearable. My thermometer is in the shade and is currently reading 43 so I feel that I must look for a house north of Madrid where the temperature may be cooler, any suggestions please.


North of Madrid?.....What about the UK?


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> North of Madrid?.....What about the UK?


Absolutely no way, ever!!!!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We are having an exceptionally hot spell (_ola de calor_) all over Spain. It is 41ºC where I live today and it hardly ever goes above 35 as a rule. These hot spells are becoming more frequent and are linked to global climate change.

Not sure that moving north would be the answer though, as you'd then get the colder wetter weather at other times of the year. We are just going to have to sit it out, pulling down the blinds, tuning on the fans and spending the afternoons in the local swimming pool. It won't last forever.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> We are having an exceptionally hot spell (_ola de calor_) all over Spain. It is 41ºC where I live today and it hardly ever goes above 35 as a rule. These hot spells are becoming more frequent and are linked to global climate change.
> 
> Not sure that moving north would be the answer though, as you'd then get the colder wetter weather at other times of the year. We are just going to have to sit it out, pulling down the blinds, tuning on the fans and spending the afternoons in the local swimming pool. It won't last forever.


Except in Asturias, maybe? Wasn't our man in Asturias doing his best to convince us all that it is the best place to be, climate wise - I seem to recall something along the lines of likening it to a wet Sunday in Wales, how could anybody resist that?

We had the really hot temperatures last Tuesday and Wednesday and it wasn't pleasant, but since then it has been around average for the time of year, between 31-35 degrees duriing the hottest part of the day.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

It doesn't help the situation that I have 10 double patio windows in my house, the architect was crazy I think.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I shall say nothing, but look below at our weather 

Hierro Airport Weather
Now
Mostly Clear
Temperature: 25°C

Humidity:73% Wind Speed:40 KMH Wind Direction:NNW (340°) Gusts:60 KMH Barometer: 1017 mb Dewpoint:20°C Heat Index:26°C Wind Chill:25°C Visibility: 11 km Sunrise:6:24 AM GMT Sunset:8:09 PM GMT
Updated: 5:00 PM TUE JUL 14 2015


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

AllHeart said:


> North of Madrid?.....What about the UK?





Come and try a spot of this- 

Weather and climate change - Met Office

Better than last week, though!


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> Except in Asturias, maybe? Wasn't our man in Asturias doing his best to convince us all that it is the best place to be, climate wise - I seem to recall something along the lines of likening it to a wet Sunday in Wales, how could anybody resist that? We had the really hot temperatures last Tuesday and Wednesday and it wasn't pleasant, but since then it has been around average for the time of year, between 31-35 degrees duriing the hottest part of the day.


A wet Sunday in Wales ,just thinking about it gives me PTSD.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Trubrit said:


> I live just south of Toledo and the heat this year is unbearable. My thermometer is in the shade and is currently reading 43 so I feel that I must look for a house north of Madrid where the temperature may be cooler, any suggestions please.


Yes I'm Lynn R's - Man in Asturias, reporting for Duty !!

Hi Truebrit,

lane:

No need to fly back to the UK to escape the heat - as there's a Wonderful Oasis of Cool
Weather to be found just 5 hours drive north of Toledo, in the *ever green,
Principality of Asturias.*

Those of you who have been following my _Asturias is cooler than Spain and the UK_ thread. Have
already marvelled at daytime temperatures rarely breaking above 26C during the day with them
dropping back soundly, down to 13 or 14C overnight.
What's more its been fine and sunny - no rain - with only the odd overcast morning.

So if you can't stand the heat down south - then Asturias is the place to be.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> Yes I'm Lynn R's - Man in Asturias, reporting for Duty !!
> 
> Hi Truebrit,
> 
> ...


and I just happen to know of a very nice property there that is for sale 200k€ (or was the last I heard)


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm 40km north of Madrid and I've had highs of around 36º for a few weeks and the hottest night was 24·6º. The warm nights are the worst as there's no cooling for the house, which is now running at 27º downstairs and 30º upstairs. The heat rises up the staircase and I daresay a black slate roof doesn't help! My new dream house (that is, in my dreams) has a downstairs master bedroom suite and a roof vent upstairs to let the accumulated heat out at night. In two decades here I've never known a summer like it, it's been brutal.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I like the scorchio, reminds me of home.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Madliz said:


> I'm 40km north of Madrid and I've had highs of around 36º for a few weeks and the hottest night was 24·6º. The warm nights are the worst as there's no cooling for the house, which is now running at 27º downstairs and 30º upstairs. The heat rises up the staircase and I daresay a black slate roof doesn't help! My new dream house (that is, in my dreams) has a downstairs master bedroom suite and a roof vent upstairs to let the accumulated heat out at night. In two decades here I've never known a summer like it, it's been brutal.



Well if your 40k north of Madrid, then that's sure to shave an hour off
your journey time to Asturias. So why suffer ? just hop into your Motor-home or
Campervan now, for a nice cool beer in Asturias with all those nice cool nights
to look forward to.
Also the adjacent, green belt province of Cantabria ( the area that includes the
Ferry port of Santander ) is also enjoying cool temperatures. So plenty of
places to cool off in Northern Spain.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

brocher said:


> Come and try a spot of this-
> 
> Weather and climate change - Met Office
> 
> Better than last week, though!


It's better than Canada! My friends are in the hot spot of Canada - Southern Ontario. I was just skying with a friend in Woodstock, Ontario, and she woke up this morning to 12 degrees! :xmassnow:

Canada Weather - AccuWeather.com


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Trubrit said:


> I live just south of Toledo and the heat this year is unbearable. My thermometer is in the shade and is currently reading 43 so I feel that I must look for a house north of Madrid where the temperature may be cooler, any suggestions please.


You're British. Moving isn't going to help, you'll complain about the weather wherever you are


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Horlics said:


> You're British. Moving isn't going to help, you'll complain about the weather wherever you are


Ok, I will get a bigger fridge and buy more beer, surely that will help?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

AllHeart said:


> It's better than Canada! My friends are in the hot spot of Canada - Southern Ontario. I was just skying with a friend in Woodstock, Ontario, and she woke up this morning to 12 degrees! :xmassnow:
> 
> Canada Weather - AccuWeather.com


Is Ottawa Valley southern Ontario? My cousin lives in Carp, my property was in Almonte, both about forty-five minutes from Ottawa.
I remember one year when an official heat emergency was declared, could have been 2001, I was staying at my cousin's farm. It was so hot we had to sleep on the cool porch floor.
The thermometer at the foot of the stairs read 96F one day. I wanted to sleep in the hammock outside but there were bears around which kind of put me off the idea.
It was one of the hottest places I've been to...and Deux Montagnes, Quebec, in February was the coldest.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Only 96°F? It is currently 99°F in the shade here.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Williams2 said:


> Well if your 40k north of Madrid, then that's sure to shave an hour off
> your journey time to Asturias. So why suffer ? just hop into your Motor-home or
> Campervan now, for a nice cool beer in Asturias with all those nice cool nights
> to look forward to.
> ...


Believe me, all things being equal I'd be in Cantabria tomorrow. The milder winters, cooler summers, greenery, scenery, mountains and beaches, proximity to France, all combine to make it the place I'd choose  

BUT I still have a house to sell, and then there's the pull of family and friends in Málaga. 

Trubrit - want to buy a house north of Madrid? It's SOOOO much cooler here than Toledo.


----------

